# TBG Dates for Chickasawhatchee hunt



## EJC (Nov 15, 2018)

Trying to find out info on the chickasawhatchee dates, vacation picks coming up soon. Always wanted to make this hunt but couldn’t for one reason or another.


----------



## bronco611 (Nov 15, 2018)

is chickasawhatchee wma open to hunt after the hurricane? I heard it took one heck of a beating and most areas are heavily damaged? I also want to make this hunt again, was a lot of fun when I was there before.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 15, 2018)

I haven't been down there since the hurricane, so I don't know the answer to that question. We (TBG) are planning on holding the Southern Zone Hunt there the weekend of January 19TH. I plan to be there midweek through Sunday---- Should be a great time, It always is. Please make plans to attend**** feel free to direct any questions you may have to myself or any of our officers and members*** 
 We will camp at the Mud Creek campground unless something unforeseen causes that to change. look for updates here..........


----------



## EJC (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up, I’m gonna try and put in my vacation for that week


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 20, 2018)

Ok people! I have spoken with several good sources concerning the condition of the Chick.....Initial  reports aren't favorable. I will know for sure this Saturday- yea, or nay- whether or not we can effectively hunt this place. The TBG southern zone hunt WILL HAPPEN- the big question right now is WHERE---- to our members-- I am all ears-- and open to suggestions should the CHick not work out. D.


----------



## bronco611 (Nov 21, 2018)

there is a trad group having a hunt at horsecreek the weekend prior to this, you could contact Martin Hubbard for info.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 26, 2018)

THat was funny- and irrelevant... 

*******UPDATE********- Chris Harper did a thorough recon of Chickasawhatchee WMA yesterday and determined that it was in very bad shape. So after some consideration we've decided to have the Southern Zone TBG Hunt elsewhere---- THe new location will be at Fort Stewart military installation in Hinesville GA> the The date for the hunt will stay the same(JAn 18-20). 
There is a fee for licenses- CHeck the website. 
There is primitive camping available- At Holbrook campground- I encourage people to call first-- space is limited. This should be a great time- I hope to see everyone there- please contact me with any questions you may have.


----------



## bronco611 (Nov 29, 2018)

*
sawtooth
Senior Member*
THat was funny- and irrelevant...
? i guess I missed something here?


----------



## dutchman (Dec 2, 2018)

Ft Stewart permit process is found here:
https://ftstewart.isportsman.net/


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks for that link.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2018)

Campground information...

https://stewarthunter.armymwr.com/programs/campground


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 5, 2018)

I hunted the first rifle hunt at Chickasawhatchee and the place is devastated. Trees down everywhere and snapped off half way up.Swamp trees were mostly uprooted and so many trees down you can't get around in the swamp. Very few deer were taken by the 2nd day only 14 deer were taken from the section where we camped. Usually over 125 deer are taken on this hunt. It will take decades for this WMA to recover unless the downed trees are removed or piled up and burned.


----------



## Red Arrow (Dec 6, 2018)

*Archery Hunters*
All archery hunters must successfully complete a qualification session which are now available by appointment only, contact the Pass and Permit Office at Fort Stewart (912 -435-8061) or the Skeet Range at HAAF (912-315-9354).  Shooters must hit 2 out of 3 arrows in the target at both 20 and 30 yards.  A $5 processing fee will be charged.

https://stewarthunter.armymwr.com/programs/hunting-and-fishing


I had heard there was a change to archery qualification at Ft Stewart, but this was the info I found on the website....    Does anybody know for sure?


----------



## dutchman (Dec 6, 2018)

Red Arrow said:


> *Archery Hunters*
> All archery hunters must successfully complete a qualification session which are now available by appointment only, contact the Pass and Permit Office at Fort Stewart (912 -435-8061) or the Skeet Range at HAAF (912-315-9354).  Shooters must hit 2 out of 3 arrows in the target at both 20 and 30 yards.  A $5 processing fee will be charged.
> 
> https://stewarthunter.armymwr.com/programs/hunting-and-fishing
> ...



I called the post Pass and Permit office yesterday and asked the question. I was told that the qualification process is no longer required.


----------



## chrisharper (Dec 6, 2018)

dutchman said:


> I called the post Pass and Permit office yesterday and asked the question. I was told that the qualification process is no longer required.


Can confirm; They dropped it when they moved to iSportsman.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 8, 2018)

Probably good idea to move it to FS I was at the Chick the last few days it's pretty tore up LOT of the big trees in the bottoms are on the ground making it real tough to get around if not impossible. Several of the roads were closed for flooding but there is still game there and now they have even more places to hide.


----------



## Buck E. (Dec 9, 2018)

Who all is planning on camping ? I was looking for a headcount and was going to request the back area with trees and reserve it. I know some are doing the motel thing but i will  be camping. Probably coming down thursday am, maybe wed pm.


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 9, 2018)

i'm out, probably going to horsecreek the week before.


----------



## Clipper (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm planning  to come and  camp.


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 10, 2018)

Camping here. Hopefully it won't be 12 degrees.


----------



## Buck E. (Dec 31, 2018)

Has everybody booked their campsite? Trey and I are in the back camp area. Whose still in?


----------



## dutchman (Jan 7, 2019)

Have not booked but am planning on camping. There are gonna be several of us in the campground based on the response of people I've spoken with.

UPDATE: Campsite is reserved. Go ahead and make your reservation now if you intend to camp...it took the lady a few minutes to find me one and if that's any indication of how full they already are, sites may be getting scarce...


----------



## chrisharper (Jan 7, 2019)

dutchman said:


> Have not booked but am planning on camping. There are gonna be several of us in the campground based on the response of people I've spoken with.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Campsite is reserved. Go ahead and make your reservation now if you intend to camp...it took the lady a few minutes to find me one and if that's any indication of how full they already are, sites may be getting scarce...



The sites are generally big enough for 3-4 tents _at least, _with some sites being larger towards the front of the campground. If you know someone that has already reserved and is willing to share a site, it’s only $2/night per extra tent.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 7, 2019)

Primitive has always been no reservations. Has that changed?


----------



## chrisharper (Jan 7, 2019)

SELFBOW said:


> Primitive has always been no reservations. Has that changed?


They have a certain amount of primitive “lots” that they will reserve/rent if available on arrival. So if they’re all reserved up, you gotta know someone that’s camping primitive and you can just pay $2/night to share the lot with them.

To answer your question, they’ve been reserving them since I started going when we went that first time.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 7, 2019)

Planning to come, guess I better get busy and make a reservation.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 8, 2019)

chrisharper said:


> They have a certain amount of primitive “lots” that they will reserve/rent if available on arrival. So if they’re all reserved up, you gotta know someone that’s camping primitive and you can just pay $2/night to share the lot with them.
> 
> To answer your question, they’ve been reserving them since I started going when we went that first time.



$2/per night?

If I have paid the full rate for a site, I don't much believe I'd settle for just $2/night if somebody wanted to stay in my site...they'd pay half of the full rate to me...just saying.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 9, 2019)

OK. I have registered and printed my permit, reprinted my hunter safety card, and read the SOP.  I guess I should also print the maps and download to my smart phone. I am confused as to whether I need a harvest card for feral hogs.  Is that something I pickup when I get there?  Anything else I haven't done that will keep me from hunting?  I'm waiting for the campground to see if they have an available campsite.


----------



## Buck E. (Jan 12, 2019)

Clipper said:


> OK. I have registered and printed my permit, reprinted my hunter safety card, and read the SOP.  I guess I should also print the maps and download to my smart phone. I am confused as to whether I need a harvest card for feral hogs.  Is that something I pickup when I get there?  Anything else I haven't done that will keep me from hunting?  I'm waiting for the campground to see if they have an available campsite.


No harvest card need for pigs. You are allowed 2 tents per site. You can ask someone you know camping if you could be their second tent. Its only a $2 a day fee.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 12, 2019)

Buck E. said:


> No harvest card need for pigs. You are allowed 2 tents per site. You can ask someone you know camping if you could be their second tent. Its only a $2 a day fee.


Thanks, I went ahead and reserved a campsite.


----------



## oldguy (Jan 16, 2019)

NO PICTURES?


----------



## Clipper (Jan 21, 2019)

oldguy said:


> NO PICTURES?


Most of the guys are still down there. One kill, one miss, and several sightings as of Saturday morning.  I'll let Dendy give the details when he gets home.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 24, 2019)

looking forward to the stories....


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 8, 2019)

BUMP.....not a single story...geez...really wish I would have made the camp now...


----------



## dutchman (Feb 11, 2019)

A few photos is about all I can offer...


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 14, 2019)

I appreciate it.  I seen the story in the newsletter finally.


----------

